
Opera sync servers hacked – login names, email and passwords stolen - sergiotapia
http://i.imgur.com/UXrae33.png
======
r721
[https://www.opera.com/blogs/security/2016/08/opera-server-
br...](https://www.opera.com/blogs/security/2016/08/opera-server-breach-
incident/)

------
ksec
That is why I really hope someone netrual, ( Not Google / Apple ) could get a
secure cross platform login authentication with 2FA using Biometrics that
works across Website AND Apps.

Password Manager only works to a certain extend.

------
laurentdc
aaand this is why certain stuff better stay off the cloud.

~~~
api
But the cloud. The cloud. Because cloud. Cloud.

